# It is our job to create more golfers



## golfgolfer12 (Jan 21, 2013)

On a National Broadcast of the World Match Play Championship, PGA Tour Commissioner, Tim Finchem, said more people are playing golf, just less of it. Does that even make any sense? Let’s see, I have a business with 100 customers who patronize me 10 times a month. If I do my math correctly, that is 1,000 purchases. Now I hire the commish and he sends me another 100 customers. Two hundred new customers, I’m jumping for joy and business is booming. I get greedy and service starts to suffer. My customers are only visiting me 4 times a month. But hey, I have more customers, they are just coming less. So instead of 1,000 purchases, I am now sending out 800 products each month. Does this sound like the way to sum up the state of my business?

The key words in the statement are “more golfers.” Our responsibility as professionals is to help get them playing more. That is an area where we can do better. I play golf at a lot of different courses in my area. I can’t tell you the number of times I run across a pro or staff member who could care less if I am there to play or not. We now live in a world where people have many more options to occupy their time. We can’t take for granted that golf is going to be on the top of the list. We pros can make the difference. Above and beyond should be the motto. As teachers we interact with students all the time. Most just want to enjoy the game and be with friends. So make it pleasant for them. Start a league, introduce them to each other or hold a free clinic for former students. Keep them involved. We can keep the game flourishing.

by Mike Stevens, USGTF Level Ill Member

The United States Golf Teachers Federation


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I think what you've stated makes perfect sense, Let's throw in less pay at the same price for the product which means less disposable income for golf. In any business you must make a profit, so there is a delicate balance at the margin. Gas/fuel is a prime example of ripping off the consumer raise the price less spending in the leisure zone. How can an instructor or course lower the rates to make payroll and not qualify for welfare? Just an opinion.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I know quite a few guys who are as avid about the game as ever, But they simply don't play as often because of the combination of cost and time. Cost and time go hand in hand. People are working longer hours to support their families, so there is less time to play, and that extra money is already budgeted for daily expenses. Keeping up with fuel costs and the associated inflation is eating up any discretionary funds that might have been available. 

It's only natural that the frequency with which people can play is down.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought when I retired I would play more golf. Instead, I find myself doing so many other things that I play less. I can play for free at the course where I work. Since I started being able to play for free, I play less. Medical science must have a name for that syndrome. Everyone who works there says the same thing.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

Fourputt said:


> I know quite a few guys who are as avid about the game as ever, But they simply don't play as often because of the combination of cost and time. Cost and time go hand in hand. People are working longer hours to support their families, so there is less time to play, and that extra money is already budgeted for daily expenses. Keeping up with fuel costs and the associated inflation is eating up any discretionary funds that might have been available.
> 
> It's only natural that the frequency with which people can play is down.



Agree! And even what Tim Finchem, said that more people are playing golf, just less of it. It really makes sense! Many loves to play golf but because most who plays have some other work to do,they cannot play more often, unless it is for business purposes and except for the people who makes golf as their source of living.


----------

